# Queen Anne HiBoy



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is a Queen Anne Hi Boy I made for my son in 2010 , Wow 5 yrs, ago now, from curly maple. I wanted to finish it natural because of the outstanding grain, but he wanted it dark to match his furniture. I virtually covered the grain in my opinion.

I saw one in Woodworkers Journal and they showed how to build it. I had never done cabriole legs before and was hesitant ,but finally chose to try it. 

The legs are not that hard to do I found out and was fun once I got into it. It took on average of 4 hrs. to do one leg.
The sides and front and back are mortised into the legs. 

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

more outstanding work...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow just beautiful work there Herb! Actually more like a work of art 

I haven't got the vaguest idea how the the legs are made?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Beautiful Herb. but I agree with you on the finish.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Beautiful Herb. The legs look great, heck it all looks great.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Nicely done!!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Stellar job Herb but I can't really tell from the pictures that it's curly maple. Did he ever admit that maybe his was a bad idea?


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

nice job Herb. I would have liked to see it without staining.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

You are a superb craftsman, Herb.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Stellar job Herb but I can't really tell from the pictures that it's curly maple. Did he ever admit that maybe his was a bad idea?


No, he loved it and it matched pretty close to the color of the rest of his furniture.

I have another smaller one I made after this one I will post next that I did with the clear finish . It was made with the scraps I had leftover from this project. It shows the fantastic grain. 

Herb


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Just a lil bit of skill went into that one Herb  very nicely done!!

Solid wood throughout or did you use some veneers? Completely agree
with ya on hiding the grain... 

bill


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Just a lil bit of skill went into that one Herb  very nicely done!!
> 
> Solid wood throughout or did you use some veneers? Completely agree
> with ya on hiding the grain...
> ...


Bill,
It is all solid wood, I did have to glue -up panels to get the widths of the sides and the top. 
It was actually slab wood from this small mill that I resawed. They had cut some maple logs and called me to come and look at the slabs to see if I could use any of it before they cut it into fire wood. So I took the ole chain saw up there and scrounged around the pile and cut up 4'-6' lengths that I thought I could get some boards out of. 
Here are some pictures of the big mess.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Herb,

I notice you are using a 9" band saw.

What blades do you use on it?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

James, that was another story. I used 1/2" WoodSlicer blades for resawing. 

That saw was a limited edition Sears came out with years ago and I bought it new/never used for $75.00. It was made for a 2" wide blade,for resawing. It had a welded tube steel frame, not cast iron like most saws and had 2" wide wheels. Really heavy duty. 

They did not go over because you could not get enough tension on a 2" wide blade by hand. So they discontinued the blades. I used 1/2" blades on it and they worked good for me. I re-sawed a lot of boards with it. Lossed it in the fire tho.


----------



## waynecochran (Aug 2, 2011)

When ever someone wants a dark color on something like curly maple, etc. I have found that dyes will darken the wood and highlite the grain whereas stains tend to muddy the grain.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Herb.

I have a 8" GMC band saw and do not use it very much as blades thin enough seem hard to find.

I believe mine might find a 3/8" blade too wide.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Herb..

now that is quiet impressive on many fronts. Made with salvaged wood! It just goes to show you never know where you'll find that next beautiful piece. Those are some pretty generous mill cut-off's. Pretty cool those boys actually gave you a call to come and look em over. Then to have used a Craftsman 9" saw. Hmmmmmmmmm says I. I'm in the market for a new band saw and just recently I've thrown 9-10"r's into consideration. 
Finally to have milled up the lumber yourself. That's cool. There is something about milling up rough stock that I find extremely relaxing. Kinda like using a hand plane, just not nearly as quiet. *L* 

A very impressive body of work, Herb!! 

bill


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

waynecochran said:


> When ever someone wants a dark color on something like curly maple, etc. I have found that dyes will darken the wood and highlite the grain whereas stains tend to muddy the grain.


That is a good point Wayne, I am going to try that in the future. I have heard that before, but not ever using dyes, I have always shied away from them. I didn't like he way the finish turned out it was blotchy.

Thanks for the tip, worth experimenting with.

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Herb..
> 
> now that is quiet impressive on many fronts. Made with salvaged wood! It just goes to show you never know where you'll find that next beautiful piece. Those are some pretty generous mill cut-off's. Pretty cool those boys actually gave you a call to come and look em over. Then to have used a Craftsman 9" saw. Hmmmmmmmmm says I. I'm in the market for a new band saw and just recently I've thrown 9-10"r's into consideration.
> Finally to have milled up the lumber yourself. That's cool. There is something about milling up rough stock that I find extremely relaxing. Kinda like using a hand plane, just not nearly as quiet. *L*
> ...


I knew the mill owner,I befriended him quite some time ago and traded some work for lumber. 
The generous thickness came off logs with large taper from end to end. I just whacked off 4'-6' off the thick butt end. Around 4' is the longest I want to handle to resaw.
You are right about satisfaction from resawing rough stock, and when a beautiful grain pops out your eyes light right up, and the wheel start turning on what to build with that. A lot of times the curlist grain comes from the outside of the log.

Herb


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Herb..

You might find this interesting:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yx8mp3Ag36s


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Herb..
> 
> You might find this interesting:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yx8mp3Ag36s


Thanks Bill I have that filed away to refer back to it.

Herb


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

SO beautiful Herb! That's my kind of furniture! I love it! Fantastic workmanship. I hope the finish has grown on you. I think it's gorgeous. Photos are worth as much as words.


----------

